# Roller with different eye color



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

My questin is why is my male pied roller have an reddish orange colored eye and a brownish blacke eye on the other side? It looks odd when I see him at one side and then he looks mean at the other. I'll post up pics soon.


----------



## OwlMomma (Aug 27, 2009)

My little Bo is the same, kind of cute I think


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My roller has two different colored eyes too, seems common in some.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*odd eyed*

It's pretty common in pigeons. I've seen cats, dogs and even know a person who is odd eyed. 

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. I had several rollers like this. I've never seen it in any other of my breeds except my Birminghams. I did have a King with split eyes (one split in half with black and orange, the other eye was almost completely black save for a small orange spot) and the occasional pied homer with very mild split eyes (just a shadow here and there in the iris).

Since almost all my Birminghams were baldhead blacks, those with odd eyes were definitely two-faced  All they had to do was stand the opposite way and I thought I was looking at a completely different bird!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*This is very common in breeds that have white heads (BALD HEADS). It starts out in the embryo.Pigment cells develop in great numbers in the netural crest of the embryo these cells have the power of movement like sperm cells.These melanin-producing cells migrate in all directions from the netural crest.Generaly these cell take up residance in different densittes related to the distance traveled from the netural crest.The time frame for this to happen is short and interfere with will stop the pigment forming cell from reaching their destination.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm. I didn't know it was especially common in Baldheads. I know pieds in general seem to have split eyes associated with them quite a bit, but didn't know about the baldhead. Neat info


----------

